# My Collection So far



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is my collection... Small but bulding...



Sig 226 9




Sig 220R Combat .45 w/ Streamlight TLR-1




Benelli M4


RRA AR-15


HK P2000 .40


Springfield Micro Compact .45


HK USPct .45


Sig 229SAS .40


HK USPf 9


Kimber Tactical Cutom II


HK UMP .45 my face looks upset because I have to wait to get it....


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

WOW That is a TOP of The LINE collection. Each of those are what I call dream guns. You dream of owning one. I posted my collection which is very large. If I was to do it over again I would not buy half of the ones I have and use that money to buy the top of the line. I have four Kel-Tec's I wish I would have just gotten one and use the extra to get another HK or SIG. Sometimes my mine set when I go to a gun show with 1200 in my pocket Is to see how many guns I could get with it. Now I would look for that perfect gun that I would never want to get rid of. So I'm going to purge close to a 1/3 of mine and upgrade. Thanks for sharing your fantastic collection with us. Seeing it is putting me on the right track for my collection.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice collection of fire powder you there Mr.VE. Sure would like to take them out to play with ya. Good luck with them all.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Mr. VE is that a Rock River Arm next to your ar? Could you give us the specs on it and tell us what you think of it like how it shoots etc.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

They are actually both RRA AR's. The parts are mixed with eachother, but I will tell u the specs of the original builds.

That is the AR on the top

Its a RRA Entry Tactical
16" Wilson Chrome Moly R-4 Heavy w/ a 1:9 twist
Standard with Star Safety Selector, Hogue Grip.
Heres a link to the actual model: http://www.rockriverarms.com/item-d...age=entry07.gif&CFID=2415894&CFTOKEN=96975908

I added an EOtech 510 AA
CAA Fore Grip
BlackHawk 3 point Tac Sling
Vltor Modstock
Surefire Flashlight(forgot which model)
The rail came standard(I do not know the make of the rail)

The other AR is same model just different mods(I got them from 2 different gun shops, so they were made with different features)
16" Wilson Chrome Moly(none R-4)
Standard Grip

I added a Surefire M85 RAIL
Harris Bipod
Acog

The AR's shoot great, I love them more then my friends Colt M16A2. There lighter. The reliablity is unmatched.. I went shooting in the rain, and didnt have one problem. Also went Shooting in sand dunes, they didnt jam up once. My friends Colt jammed up every 4-10 shots.
I like them alot, plus i got a discount on them


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice!

Nothing wrong with quantity or quality.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I acutally like your benelli m4! Is that the full auto? and how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*good taste*



spacedoggy said:


> WOW That is a TOP of The LINE collection. QUOTE]
> 
> yes it is, I like the way ya think. Very nice indeed.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

My benelli is Semi Auto only, but it shoots amazing.. The UMP is a clone, and its only Semi..


----------

